# sat night and lonely



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

Its saturday night. I am sat in my house alone and feel lonely. 
Got a glass of wine and come chocolate. 

Just miss him. Just want him back. 
Doesn't seem that will happen anytime soon. 

Is anyone else out there a sad lonely dumpee?


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

I know the feeling. I got invited to a couple parties tonight but not sure if im going...if I do I dont need to drink because that would turn out very badly. But your not alone. Sometimes I would like to have my wife back but I cant go through this again.


----------



## Bigrascal (Aug 12, 2011)

I hear you. It goes in waves for me and it's only been two weeks since I moved out and one week since i've seen my W. 

It hurts and I'm lonely. Leaning on friends and actively using positive self talk are really helping me. keeping my mind occupied with drives in the car, venue changes and different simple activities is also helping - going to the movies by myself, having dinner with a friend, coffee by myself at a coffee shop etc.

Hang in there. We will be better and we will get through this.


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm home with the kids feeling the same way. My wife is out of town with her OM. It just hurts. I'm trying to put on the brave face for the kids. Not doing that good of a job...


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

gearhead65 said:


> I'm home with the kids feeling the same way. My wife is out of town with her OM. It just hurts. I'm trying to put on the brave face for the kids. Not doing that good of a job...




Know that feeling to well. Dont have my little one tonight but I imagine she is out with the OM and someone is watching hers. Grrr this is what gets me the most.


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

I was lonely last night..stbxh took the dogs and the kids for the weekend. Every sound in the house scared the crap out of me because I didn't have the dogs reaction to go by....

Tonight I have a invitation for a late dinner date....I am so not ready and will most likely flake out cause I know I will do something stupid....that and I have drawers full of stay at home mom clothes(yoga pants, t-shirts and jeans that I am swimming in) and no money or desire to buy anything dressy since I am losing weight pounds per day.


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

Saturday night and lonely here too. Weekends when my son is not here is the worst.

I see people have dinner and party invitations and I'm thinking wow I wish I had something like that. I am alone. Got the tv on and chit chatting on the net. Made chilli for supper. Bought junk food today. This SUCKS!


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

I ended up staying home. Watching Hulu. I did get dressed to go out but ultimately decided it was too much too soon.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

I'm with you. Just me and the cat tonight.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

drsparkle said:


> Its saturday night. I am sat in my house alone and feel lonely.
> Got a glass of wine and come chocolate.
> 
> Just miss him. Just want him back.
> ...


Here is someone else!

Sam Cooke- Another Saturday Night - YouTube


----------

